

CubeSlam - stcredzero
https://www.cubeslam.com

======
speeder
This project made me much, much sad...

I am a game developer, and when I am testing a new tech I frequently make a
pong clone, I even made one with lots of items like this...

Yet the game is so much better than anything that I ever made, that I wonder
if I will ever be that good :(

~~~
noonespecial
There are many people better than you. There are also many people worse. Feel
for the gradient. Walk uphill.

~~~
kubiiii
Pro tip : when dealing with the idea that there are many people better than
you realize that you are better than them for thinking that, and if they do
to, you still are better for being thinking that they think that too. A few
recursions later you are the brightest guy in the world!

Hey wait, you can't be, I am. Ok it used to work when I was 8 or 10, doesnt
work anymore.

------
DanielRibeiro
The behind the scenes is an amazing writeup by Cubeslam's creator:
[http://www.inear.se/2013/07/cube-slam-behind-the-three-
scene...](http://www.inear.se/2013/07/cube-slam-behind-the-three-scene/)

------
lifeformed
Browser idea: each tab should have it's own volume control. I should be able
to hit some hotkey or button, and then scroll-wheel to the desired volume.
It's annoying when I have a browser-based music player, and then I open up a
noisy page like this one. I want a standardized way to mute or turn down this
page's volume without having to hunt for a custom button.

~~~
GuiA
I really liked Windows 7's per-app volume mixer [0] (Windows 7 is the last
Windows I really used, not sure if they kept it or not in later versions).

I'm sad that the idea hasn't made it to other operating systems, with a system
level API to allow for setting volumes independently on sound streams in
different apps (an app could expose any arbitrary number of sound streams -
most apps would likely have just 1, but browsers could have one per tab).

[0] [http://i.imgur.com/y63Fl35.png](http://i.imgur.com/y63Fl35.png)

~~~
adnrw
I may be misremembering, but I have a feeling the per-app volume mixer was
available all the way back in Windows XP. Possibly sound-card dependent?

An app called Jack OS X does the job on Mac:
[http://www.jackosx.com/](http://www.jackosx.com/)

~~~
vertex-four
JACK is a huge amount more than just a per-app volume mixer, it's basically a
virtual audio cabling system. Very handy if you've ever had a need to pipe
audio between applications or manipulate audio streams from arbitrary apps.

It's also a complete pain in the arse to get running on Linux, due to the
ALSA+Pulse stack being in the way.

~~~
yellowapple
If your goal is to use Linux for audio production (or some other use case
where JACK would be necessary), it helps to use a distro like Musix or Ubuntu
Studio that already takes care of that "get running" part for you.

JACK is pretty complex, but infinitely useful; one of those things I end up
installing long before I decide I actually need it.

------
mrlinx
Such a beautifully crafted design.

I truly wish they made their design as open as their code
([https://code.google.com/p/cubeslam/](https://code.google.com/p/cubeslam/)).
Not judging their code, but I would benefit more from seeing how they make
their art (3d renders specially).

------
instakill
This is amazing. The bear's reactions are simply brilliant. Nice
implementation of pong. It must have taken quite a bit of time to put together
and polish off.

------
timothya
Super-cool game! I was doing well until Level 9 when they started swapping the
left and right controls. I couldn't wrap my brain around that and lost all
three points that round because of that.

------
nandhp
It's unfortunate the sound still doesn't work in Firefox. I thought Firefox
was supposed to have support for the Web Audio API by now?

(Firefox 30, Linux, official Mozilla build)

~~~
padenot
Hi, I'm one of the Web Audio API developers at Mozilla. This demo uses a very
old version of the Web Audio API, that we don't support, because it is not
standard (and we started to implement after the breaking changes in the spec
anyways).

Standard compliant Web Audio API is available from Firefox 25,

~~~
nandhp
I suppose that's also why Infinite Jukebox, my other favorite Web Audio demo,
doesn't work either.

[http://labs.echonest.com/Uploader/index.html](http://labs.echonest.com/Uploader/index.html)

Thanks for the clarification!

~~~
padenot
It does here! (I'm running Nightly on OXS). I met Paul Lamere the other day at
the music hack day in Barcelona and he told me he updated his numerous demos
so that they use the new spec.

------
heynk
I don't care much for pong, but this game is worth playing for the shear
beauty of it. Lots of wonderful detail and happy surprises!

------
j_m_b
This game is awesome! Everybody starts with pong when learning to make
games... but this game tops them all. I like the bumpers and the "gravity"
well (I haven't gotten past level three yet because I had to pause the game to
come and praise it.). I like that you can get enhancements ala Arkanoid. Once
you get past the fact that this is a coolest variant of pong, you start to
notice how simply beautiful this game is. I like the expressions of the bear
and seeing him "play" the game. I like how when you lose a round your screen
"zaps" out of focus, just like what you see when his screen goes out. Very
nice webgl project!

Oh and this has a webRTC network play?! This is the first web game I've played
that I would honestly say I would pay to play (after I got a demo version
first, of course). This is by the far one of the coolest projects I've seen
posted on hacker news. Beats the hell out of 1024. Thank you, thank you, thank
you for sharing!

------
vsakos
[https://code.google.com/p/cubeslam/](https://code.google.com/p/cubeslam/)

------
elitrium
Very cool! Found this by accident, press the number 0.

~~~
mts_
Taken from the behind the scenes blog post: [http://www.inear.se/2013/07/cube-
slam-behind-the-three-scene...](http://www.inear.se/2013/07/cube-slam-behind-
the-three-scene/)

 _Try for yourself with the ?dev querystring._

 _Some of the settings also bind to a key. In the game, try to select
thedifferent cameras by pressing 1-5. Or press E and H to preview the
explosion /heal effect. Or perhaps stresstest the physics by enable God Mode
in the menu and press “Create Puck” or hit the P._

 _The mirror effect is also using a render target of it’s own. You can try the
effect by pressing “M” in the game._

Full list of cheats can be seen here:
[https://www.cubeslam.com/cheats.html](https://www.cubeslam.com/cheats.html)

------
NathanOsullivan
I challenged a co-worker, but for some reason the game requires you to have a
webcam to play another human.

Otherwise, well done.

------
cheeezinbig
If you get the "ball" to hit the side of your bar.. it goes kerbonkers.

------
vitd
Hmm… my paddle kept getting stuck. I'd hit the arrow buttons and nothing would
happen. Then it would unstick for no reason and work (after losing a point, of
course). Very frustrating.

------
logotype
I wonder what the costs are, nobody seems to care about it? At least 3
different companies worked on this. A lot of work has been put into this, must
be millions :)

------
hardwaresofton
This is really nice, just spent some time playing the game and then I had a
connection error, and I almost yelled "bob you cheater"

------
mhb
I wish I didn't need a webcam to play a friend.

------
Cyykratahk
It works fantastically well on mobile; buttery smooth controls, and vibration
when a point is scored. Feels like a native app.

------
aashaykumar92
Sweet game! Definitely has the ingredients to go viral: Simple, annoyingly
difficult, and something new at every level.

------
sidcool
Is this working in multiplayer mode? I am on Firefox 30 and it doesn't seem to
work for me.

------
nichochar
Wow, css has come a long way, it never ceases to blow my mind when I see stuff
like this

------
cwisecarver
Great game. I ran my MBPr out of battery playing and resorted to my iPad after
posting the link in my company's slack chat. Slack is great, btw. I then
resorted to my iPad which does work really well but I'm missing Bobs
expressions. I'd really like to see Bob on my iPad. Excellent work though.

------
deluxeroyale
Publicclass.se for more beauty

------
sithadmin
This is practically ancient.

------
deanpeterson
Cubeslam is so 10 minutes ago. My grandma plays Cubeslam.

